# Bob Langrish~



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

:shock: Cool! Love the last one. Beautiful horse :mrgreen:


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

Heybird said:


> :shock: Cool! Love the last one. Beautiful horse :mrgreen:


Thank you!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Gorgeous horse!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Great opportunity to have him take the photos. I know he is very good and he didn't disappoint on your beauty. Nice job and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I bet he photoshoped the pics! Lol! Just kidding.

Very, very nice pics!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I bet he photoshoped the pics! Lol! Just kidding.
> 
> Very, very nice pics!



Um no, he didnt photoshop them, we were there when he put them on his computer and when he put them on a disk, haha.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, he does amazing work. Very nice!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow. Simply gorgeous! I am so jealous... he does amazing photography.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so jealous!!! That is like a dream come true for me! More pics please!!!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats awesome! Did you just contact him and ask him and he agreed? Your paint is striking, I have always loved overos


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

mudypony said:


> I'm so jealous!!! That is like a dream come true for me! More pics please!!!


What is a dream come true?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Having Bob Langrish come photograph my horse. That would be amazing!


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

I adore his work!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

What stunning photos! Your horse is so gorgeous, I love her coloring.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow! Your horse is stunning and that guyis great photographer!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

beautiful you lucky kid!!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

jwhisperj said:


> beautiful you lucky kid!!


haha..i know! i just went out and saw him tonight (havnt seen him in a week!) and he gave me kisses and he was soo cute!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, what did THAT run you?

Those photos are amazing, and your horse is WOW. Fantastic stuff. I've been compared to Bob in the past. I could only WISH!

Nice work.  I want him to come out and take pictures of my pony!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

woah! sweet! he just agreed to come out and take some pics.
how much does he charge?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to get his calendars every year. He does some really nice work.


----------

